# My new garage thread



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Recently we moved house and as such I gained a nice sized garage, this thread will hopefully document it's progress in to a decent work space.
As it stands, myself and a group of friends rent a big old industrial unit as can be seen in the background of this picture: 
WP_20170203_14_31_45_Pro by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr
It's a great space, loads of room (useful for my love of big old barges!) and great for any car based jobs. It's future is uncertain but we'll keep it on in the meantime!

So on to the garage at the house, it's a double sized building but with one single door and a side access door.
IMG_20180515_201216 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

As can be seen, it takes up most of the garden but that's no major loss. Still plenty room for BBQs and sitting in the sun!
There's not much chance of the BMW being happy going in that gap, maybe my old Saab convertible would fit better!
IMG_20180512_182210 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr
IMG_20180512_185947 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr
IMG_20180512_190001 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr
Note the cabinets left by the previous owner, a nice bonus!

This left a bit of a decision as to what to do with the space, eventually my plan was hatched. This will become my main work space and I'll use the unit to store whatever scrap I've bought and do major work.

The plan is to get a new door fitted, had a quote for an insulated and non insulated one fitted, it looks like the non insulated has won :lol:.
The next job will be to insulate the roof, batten the walls, stick in some insulation and plaster board over it.
I acquired some kitchen units from work which will be fitted on the window side along with a metal topped bench for welding type jobs.
There's also a nice old Myford lathe at work I have my eye on too.....

Anyway, that's it for now. I'll try and keep this thread going!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks a great size - if you're going to batten out, insulate walls / roof etc, then you'd be better off with an insulated door - presume you mean garage door rather than side door...

Looking forward to your updates :thumb:

Edit: or could you insulate the rear of the garage door yourself and add a rubber strip to bottom ?


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

The difference between insulated and non insulated is almost £700, should have probably added it's an automatic roller door I'm after.
Looks like price will be king this time!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a very nice sized garage. Could you not make the opening of double sized ?


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I did contemplate that but decided the cost vs benefit didn't add up. Don't want it to spiral out of control - I've still got an Aprilia RSV to buy at some point :lol:.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice garage!


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Cheers Kev! 

In garage news, I've had a better quote for an insulated door, this time for £1500 all in. I think I'll probably go for that and organise it to be fitted next month.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

My apologies for going AWOL, had a bit going on in the background!

Anyways, here's a bit of an update;

My mate wondered if my 7 series would fit, turns out it does! The (crap) picture is a bit misleading, it was very tight.
IMG_20180602_135137 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

After a while of nothing, I got a door organised. It's a Hormann insulated automatic roller. What a difference it's made to getting the bike out for work in the mornings. 
IMG_20180718_065230 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

Next, I insulated the roof over a couple of nights, I used some stuff that looks like aluminium foil bubble wrap. It was fairly easy to use, attached using a cheapo Aldi staple gun.
IMG_20180823_205553 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

Then I became distracted with this....
DSC01251 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

Eventually I figured it was time I got my finger out and got some progress. At this point, my wood working tools consisted of this (hand saw was elsewhere);
IMG-20181212-WA0003 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

I wasn't deterred and got stuck in. After consulting a mate (I have zero experience with wood working), I decided to fit 50x30mm batons to the walls, insulate and sheet with OSB. 
After getting bored sawing up sheets and the strips by hand, I gave in and bought an Evolution Rage saw; https://www.evolutionpowertools.com/uk/build/mitresaws/r210cms/ and a cheap Ryobi Jig Saw. What a difference it's made. Today I bought a decent Dewalt Combi drill which should help in the next stages.

This is where I have currently got to (note the other distraction I have bought!).
IMG_20181220_205355 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

The kitchen units and worktop were cast offs from work, they're not permanent at the moment. I plan on getting another base unit, a 3m run of worktop and some doors. I didn't realise how cheap they can be.
The little bench was another cast off and for what it is, it's fairly sturdy. In the meantime, I shall keep it for my wee drill press and grinder. In the future, I'd like to fabricate a sturdy metal bench.
I also bought an old Myford Lathe, up until recently we were still using it at work - it's a fairly decent machine for it's age. It'll be handy for any wee jobs I want to do - bigger stuff can be done at work.
IMG_20181105_101800 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lugy said:


> There's also a nice old Myford lathe at work I have my eye on too.....


That must be the machines your guys are using for the stuff they send out to customers.:doublesho :lol:


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Kerr said:


> That must be the machines your guys are using for the stuff they send out to customers.:doublesho :lol:


:lol:

Fortunately I'm no longer at Casa del Nexus, not long before I left, I'd made a deal on a 3 axis XYZ milling machine and Colchester lathe, once I'd booked transport a new head honcho called it off and left me looking like a right bell end . I'm still quite bitter about it all :lol:.

Anyway, I made a bit more progress today, the garage isn't the squarest built thing ever but I reckon it's coming out alright. I've made my way along the back wall, here's some wood and that insulation stuff;
IMG_20181228_144027 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

Then more wood;
IMG_20181228_151726 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

And the final wood;
IMG_20181228_162656 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr

This is as far as I'll go just now, next I'm going to get another 1000mm kitchen cabinet and a 3m run of worktop, some doors and make the work area a bit more proper. 
I'm also trying to decide what to finish the walls with. Part of me wants to varnish the wood, I've seen it before and quite liked it, however I might just play it safe with some paint.

Finally, a bit of tool porn :argie:....
IMG-20181228-WA0001 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr
I've been contemplating one for a while after seeing them on the Skid Factory, Screwfix is also having a bit of a Milwaukee push and turned out to be the cheapest so I figured I'd get myself a late Xmas gift .


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice progress. Did you fit the roller door yourself? I need two of them and so debating a DIY job.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Cheers, nope, I got a man in :lol:. A colleague fitted his himself though, he reckoned it wasn't a bad job to do.


----------

